# Flux TV Freebox sur Apple TV3



## bambinomac (23 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai une Freebox V6 et un Apple tv3. Est-il possible d'envoyer le flux Tv de la freebox vers l'Apple tv3, afin de regarder les chaines sur la télévision ?

Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à cette question sur le net. L'Apple tv3 n'étant pas encore jailbeakable.

Cordialement


----------



## Arthemus (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne pense pas que cela soit possible 

Désolé.


----------

